# Local Dog Sport Clubs



## Matt_Indie (Jul 23, 2020)

Good evening,

I have a 15 week old working line GSD called Indie and we are in Hull. I'm interested in finding a sport which myself and Indie would both enjoy. Can anyone help with some places I could enquire with?

I was originally drawn to IPO/Shutzhund but I want to make sure that its a sport Indie will love and has the ability to do. What she loves will be the decison maker in the end.

I look forward to your help


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I train/compete in IGP (previously known as IPO) with my working lines GSD. Definitely find a club local to you to see if you can have some training sessions & watch the other dogs there to see if it's something you might like to do. It's not an easy sport as there are three phases (tracking obedience & protection) but you can now title your dog in just tracking &/or obedience if it turned out that protection work wasn't suitable for your dog.

It's a fascinating sport &so much to learn, I love it. Here is a link to a list of GSDL clubs un the UK …. https://www.gsdleague-workingbranch.com/contacts/clubs/


----------



## Matt_Indie (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the info.

It must be great having something like that to work on with your dog. I hope I can sort something out.

I've sent a couple of emails out so lets see what comes back.

Thanks again,


----------

